# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Bất ngờ về sản phẩm của anh chàng người Đức Eigenbau spindle

## mpvmanh

Công nghệ DIY Spindle là đây.




Đúc thân  H-frame (xi măng?)




lắp đặt và cân chỉnh thanh trưọt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URtU1XImjWE

----------

Gamo, Huudong, minhtriet, Nam CNC, nhatson, TLP, writewin

----------


## nhatson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URtU1XImjWE
than máy dủng epoxy resin, polymer concert

b.r

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo, mpvmanh, Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

Khen tây khen cả ngày chả hết

----------


## Nam CNC

Những cái này không phải là khen bác ạ , cái này là học hỏi vì nằm trong khả năng của anh em cả , vấn đề là hình ảnh cụ thể kèm video các anh em sẽ học hỏi nhanh hơn và chính các hơn.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn các bác đã post các clip nhé. Những clip này rất hay.

Thật ra dân Tây thì cũng giống mình thôi nhưng được cái là họ rất dễ thương, hay chia sẻ kiến thức hơn anh em châu Á. Nhưng mấy tên châu Á chúng ta cũng có nhiều trò hay hơn phuơng Tây mà tại các bác ấy ko nói ra thôi.

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> Những cái này không phải là khen bác ạ , cái này là học hỏi vì nằm trong khả năng của anh em cả , vấn đề là hình ảnh cụ thể kèm video các anh em sẽ học hỏi nhanh hơn và chính các hơn.


em bít là vậy nhưng cao quá nhà ko có nổi 1 món nào đc như của ông đó. cái gì cũng đẹp chuẩn. động tác cũng gọn chính xác. và đặc biệt tiền ổng cũng nhiều. có cái video nào của người việt xài đồ tầu lôm côm làm ra sp mới đáng học hỏi mới dễ bắt chước ạ

----------


## nhatson

làm dùng thì sao cũng được

nhưng như 1 bà mẹ sinh đứa con, phải treo hình 1 đứa bé xinh xắn, để hứng tới đó

DIY cũng vậy, diy tùy điều kiện mỗi người

nhưng cần những mẫu hoành tráng để mà hướng tới ah, em ko nghĩ treo cái hình xấu òm để hướng tới là giải pháp TỐT

b.r

----------


## nhatson

ví dụ, em rất thán phục những mẩu diy thế này



nhưng mà làm background thì thế này



kết luận, chúng ta cần 1 mẫu thần tượng, 
thần tượng là 1 cái gì đơn giản cũng tốt , cái dì đó hoành tráng cũng ko phải là sai


b.r

----------


## ít nói

Người Việt Nam nên đọc bài viết này..!
một công nhân làm cho một công ty Nhật ở Việt Nam kể lại khi một kỹ sư Nhật về nước ông ấy không ngại ngần nói với người công nhân Việt Nam: “Người Việt các anh sẽ muôn đời khổ. Đấy là vì các anh chỉ biết nghĩ đến những cái lợi lộc nhỏ của cá nhân mà không biết nghĩ đến cái lợi lớn của chung”.Rồi viên kỹ sư minh họa: “Một cái vít chúng tôi phải mang từ Nhật sang giá 40.000đ mà rơi xuống đất thì công nhân Việt Nam các anh thản nhiên dẫm lên hoặc đá lăn đi mất vì nó không phải của các anh. Nhưng các anh đánh rơi điếu thuốc lá đang hút dở giá 1.000đ thì các anh sẵn sàng nhặt lên và hút tiếp cho dù nó bị bẩn chỉ vì nó là của các anh. Hay như cuộn cáp điện chúng tôi nhập về giá 5triệu/m, nhưng các anh cắt trộm bán được có vài trăm nghìn/m. Tất cả những việc làm đó mang lại chút lợi lộc cho các anh nhưng gây thiệt hại lớn cho doanh nghiệp vì chúng tôi phải nhập bổ sung hoăc nhập thừa so với cần thiết”.
Còn lái xe của viên kỹ sư đó thì được nghe ông ấy tặng quà có giá trị và được nghe ông ấy “tâm sự” như sau: “Tôi rất cảm ơn anh lái xe an toàn cho tôi suốt 5 năm qua. Vì anh là người bảo đảm mạng sống của tôi nên anh làm gì tôi cũng chiều nhưng anh đừng tưởng anh làm gì sai mà tôi không biết.
Anh đưa đón tôi ra sân bay quãng đường chỉ hơn 30km anh khai là hơn 100km tôi cũng ký, anh khai tăng việc mua xăng, thay dầu tôi cũng ký là vì tôi cần anh vui vẻ lái xe để tôi được an toàn. Nhưng anh và các công nhân Việt Nam đừng tưởng là các anh vặt được người Nhật . Các anh nên biết rằng lẽ ra chúng tôi có thể trả lương cao hơn hoặc tăng lương nhiều hơn cho các anh.
Nhưng đáng phải tăng lương cho các anh 500.000đ thì chúng tôi chỉ tăng 200.000đ. Còn 300.000đ chúng tôi phải giữ lại để chi trả bù đắp cho những trò vụn vặt hay phá hoại của các anh. Cuối cùng là tự các anh hại các anh thôi. Còn chúng tôi cũng chỉ là lấy của người Việt cho người Việt chứ chúng tôi không mất gì cả”

----------

lehoongf

----------


## nhatson

> Người Việt Nam nên đọc bài viết này..!
> một công nhân làm cho một công ty Nhật ở Việt Nam kể lại khi một kỹ sư Nhật về nước ông ấy không ngại ngần nói với người công nhân Việt Nam: “Người Việt các anh sẽ muôn đời khổ. Đấy là vì các anh chỉ biết nghĩ đến những cái lợi lộc nhỏ của cá nhân mà không biết nghĩ đến cái lợi lớn của chung”.Rồi viên kỹ sư minh họa: “Một cái vít chúng tôi phải mang từ Nhật sang giá 40.000đ mà rơi xuống đất thì công nhân Việt Nam các anh thản nhiên dẫm lên hoặc đá lăn đi mất vì nó không phải của các anh. Nhưng các anh đánh rơi điếu thuốc lá đang hút dở giá 1.000đ thì các anh sẵn sàng nhặt lên và hút tiếp cho dù nó bị bẩn chỉ vì nó là của các anh. Hay như cuộn cáp điện chúng tôi nhập về giá 5triệu/m, nhưng các anh cắt trộm bán được có vài trăm nghìn/m. Tất cả những việc làm đó mang lại chút lợi lộc cho các anh nhưng gây thiệt hại lớn cho doanh nghiệp vì chúng tôi phải nhập bổ sung hoăc nhập thừa so với cần thiết”.
> Còn lái xe của viên kỹ sư đó thì được nghe ông ấy tặng quà có giá trị và được nghe ông ấy “tâm sự” như sau: “Tôi rất cảm ơn anh lái xe an toàn cho tôi suốt 5 năm qua. Vì anh là người bảo đảm mạng sống của tôi nên anh làm gì tôi cũng chiều nhưng anh đừng tưởng anh làm gì sai mà tôi không biết.
> Anh đưa đón tôi ra sân bay quãng đường chỉ hơn 30km anh khai là hơn 100km tôi cũng ký, anh khai tăng việc mua xăng, thay dầu tôi cũng ký là vì tôi cần anh vui vẻ lái xe để tôi được an toàn. Nhưng anh và các công nhân Việt Nam đừng tưởng là các anh vặt được người Nhật . Các anh nên biết rằng lẽ ra chúng tôi có thể trả lương cao hơn hoặc tăng lương nhiều hơn cho các anh.
> Nhưng đáng phải tăng lương cho các anh 500.000đ thì chúng tôi chỉ tăng 200.000đ. Còn 300.000đ chúng tôi phải giữ lại để chi trả bù đắp cho những trò vụn vặt hay phá hoại của các anh. Cuối cùng là tự các anh hại các anh thôi. Còn chúng tôi cũng chỉ là lấy của người Việt cho người Việt chứ chúng tôi không mất gì cả”


bài viết này liên quan gì tới vấn đề DIY của chúng ta ah

b.r

----------

duonghoang, minhtriet, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

một số mẫu thữ nghiệm BLDC drive, trái là mới nhất, phải là cũ nhất cách đây 5 năm, làm cũng nản lắm, nhưng xem sản phát triển bởi cá nhân, mình có động lực để làm tiếp
em chắc chắn rằng, để đạt được tới tầm cao, mọi người cần trải qua 1 quá trình, quá trình này dài ngắn tùy đối tượng và điều kiện căn bản của đối tượng 
các bước là giải quyết được vấn đề > chất lượng > VIEW



bác it noi bảo tây nó lắm tiến, tây nó cũng phải làm việc cật lực nó mới có tiền tax so so cũng 25 30% income  >> tây nó DIY nó còn phải nỗ lực hơn cả ta ấy chứ
b.r

----------

jimmyli, minhtriet, solero

----------


## kametoco

nếu đúc khung theo kiểu trên mà mình đúc bằng xi măng thì có làm đc không các a

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ là được nhưng mác xi măng nó khác, 
trước em đi bãi thấy 1 số máy japan fill body máy bằng bê tông
em nghĩ bê tông phải có độ co giãn nhiệt thấp


túm lại là google > thử nghiệm > thu kết quả  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## Gamo

Wow, cam on bac Nhat Son ve cai vu cnc = betong nhe! Y tuong hay

----------


## nhatson

em guc go phát được mấy cái bàng sáng chế liên quan đến ciment concerte và machine tools

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US3800636.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US3618432.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US2010557.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US4622194.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US3800636.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US4907478.pdf

----------


## cuong

bác nhatson làm được driver của busless moto rồi àh , còn không cho em xin cái giá

----------


## biết tuốt

em nghĩ phải dùng loại xi măng đúc thanh kê ray đường tàu mới tốt , loại này chịu rung chấn hơn loại dân dụng các bác nhể , nó gá đồ chuẩn thật đấy

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> bác nhatson làm được driver của busless moto rồi àh , còn không cho em xin cái giá


trong quá trình phát triền 
pán của em là compo , em sẽ cung cấp cả drive và motor 
motor +encoder giá ko rẽ, em đang tìm giải pháp

đây là mẩu sản phẩm truyền cảm hứng cho em giá khởi điểm 254USD, made in usa
hãng gán cho spham biệt danh là "stepper killer"

http://www.teknic.com/products/clear...-servo-motors/

b.r

----------


## cuong

trời tính độ lại cho con BL nhà em mà thế này thì tiêu tan giấc mộng rồi , many thanks !

----------


## nhatson

độ lại thì có mấy mẩu này ah
http://www.rutex.com/us/index.php?productID=125


http://www.cnc4pc.com/Store/osc/prod...roducts_id=603



http://granitedevices.com/servo-drive-vsd-e


http://jrkerr.com/boards.html


hoặc robot3t, em nhớ có xem ở dâu đó robot3t có spham này

b.r

----------


## anhcos

Cứ tìm chú nào chuyên về xây dựng công trình hỏi cho nhanh, vừa thực tế vừa có sẵn nguyên liệu...
Admin nhà mình chỉnh lại cáI tiêu đề cho bác chủ cho đúng dấu đi, tks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Bê tông và thép có độ co dãn nhiệt như nhau, vì thế người ta mới có bê tông cốt thép. Bê tông cứng, chịu nén tốt giá rẻ; thép dẻo chịu kéo , uốn.
Kết hợp 2 thứ đó là 1 cuộc hôn nhân trên thiên đường.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em đang tính làm 1 bộ bằng bê tông đây, sợ giật điện với khung bằng sắt. Có bác nào có kinh nghiệm ko?

----------


## nhatson

có 2 việc cần chuẫn bị, làm khuôn và máy rung ah

b.r

----------


## mpvmanh

Cập nhật tiếp Diy CNC, gần hoàn thiện.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, CBNN, conga, Gamo, hungdn, kimtan, nhatson, solero, thuannguyen

----------


## cuongmay

> Bê tông và thép có độ co dãn nhiệt như nhau, vì thế người ta mới có bê tông cốt thép. Bê tông cứng, chịu nén tốt giá rẻ; thép dẻo chịu kéo , uốn.
> Kết hợp 2 thứ đó là 1 cuộc hôn nhân trên thiên đường.


không thể như nhau được đâu , chỉ có thể gần bằng nhau mà tiêu chuẩn gần bằng của bên xây dựng với bên cnc thì 1 trời 1 vực . trước mình cũng tính đổ bê tông vào máy nhưng sau không dám vì không rõ nó có ổn định theo tg không,chênh lệch giãn nở có chấp nhận được không nên thôi .

----------

Luyến

----------


## itanium7000

Không biết có phải tác giả sử dụng kiểu như expoxy granite không nhỉ? Nếu là vậy thì đây là thân máy theo kiểu granite-based (stone-based?) cnc. 
Kiểu này em từng xem đâu đó nói rằng có rất nhiều ưu điểm:

- Chống rung cực tốt
- Linh hoạt, dễ tích hợp mọi thứ vào mà không phức tạp, ví dụ như luồn dây diện, ống dẫn đầu v.v..
- Chống ăn mòn mà không phải xử lý bề mặt phức tạp.
...

Em thích nhất ở chỗ chống rung. Như gang chống rung đã tốt hơn thép thì cái expoxy granite chống rung tốt hơn gang 10 lần, chống rung tốt hơn thép tới 30 lần. Độ ổn định trong cấu trúc tuyệt vời trước các lực tác động và nhiệt độ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ở bên tây (cnczone) các bạn ấy chỉ pha để chống rung tới 5 lần gang thôi, pha đạt 10 lần lại mất một số thứ.

----------


## anhcos

Bê tông giãn nở nhiều trong thời gian nó đông cứng thôi, vì lúc đó nó phát nhiệt khá nhiều, những khối lớn họ phải dùng ống sắt chạy bên trong để giải nhiệt.
Sau khi ổn định rồi thì nhiệt môi trường cũng không gây ảnh hưởng bê tông là mấy nữa.

----------


## ducduy9104

Mấy hôm trước em lượn ebay thấy con này em hết hồn các bác ạ, nó làm cái driver trên cái động cơ luôn.
http://www.anaheimautomation.com/pro...tID=132&cID=50
Trình độ bọn US nó cao thật, nó làm thế này tương lai tủ điện còn mỗi cục nguồn với cái lọc nhiễu  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy hôm trước em lượn ebay thấy con này em hết hồn các bác ạ, nó làm cái driver trên cái động cơ luôn.
> http://www.anaheimautomation.com/pro...tID=132&cID=50
> Trình độ bọn US nó cao thật, nó làm thế này tương lai tủ điện còn mỗi cục nguồn với cái lọc nhiễu


đâu cần tối US, tung của, hàn của cũng làm  ầm ầm ah

http://www.leadshine.com/producttype...stepper-motors


http://www.fastech.co.kr/bbs/eng/pro...r-motor&uid=21

loại này nếu dùng mạng thì tiện hơn, dùng tín hiệu step dir, truyền đi xa cũng   có chút khó khăn

b.r

----------


## solero

Dùng mạng thì anh em DIY lại mếu.

----------


## terminaterx300

mạng chính ra cũng ko phức tạp lắm như mọi người nghĩ, quan trọng là đủ interface thoai 

con đây là hàng bê tông của Nhật

----------

Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## itanium7000

Hàng này của bác *terminaterx300* ạ? Cái xa xa kia có phải cái spindle không nhỉ?

----------


## mpvmanh

Nói về bê tông cốt thép, em cũng khoe luôn mấy cái bệ mà em đã đúc. 3 bệ cho máy phay, 1 bệ cho máy tiện







Các cụ khỏi phải lăn tăn về rung, phay sắt 2mm ko hề hững gì  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

anhcos, Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## Luyến

Thấy các cụ bàn về bêtông Em cũng xài 1 năm rồi vẫn chạy tốt.

----------

mpvmanh, Nam CNC

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hàng này của bác *terminaterx300* ạ? Cái xa xa kia có phải cái spindle không nhỉ?


spindle tiện nhưng ko chế cháo dc gì cả đâu ................  :Frown:

----------


## itanium7000

> Nói về bê tông cốt thép, em cũng khoe luôn mấy cái bệ mà em đã đúc. 3 bệ cho máy phay, 1 bệ cho máy tiện
> 
> Đính kèm 6010
> 
> Đính kèm 6011
> 
> Đính kèm 6012
> 
> Các cụ khỏi phải lăn tăn về rung, phay sắt 2mm ko hề hững gì


Em lăn tăn về rung động giữa các trục so với nhau chứ không phải máy rung theo mặt đất anh ơi  :Cool:

----------


## mpvmanh

> Thấy các cụ bàn về bêtông Em cũng xài 1 năm rồi vẫn chạy tốt.


Bác Luyến chỉ em chỗ cắt dây cnc ỏ Hà nội với,

----------


## Luyến

khu trong thành phố thì em chịu rồi. Em thường cắt dây ở mấy xưởng gần nhà em.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Luyến

cái máy này em thấy đến 50% vật liệu bằng bê tông ạ. máy này trước đưa lên rồi nhưng giờ đưa ra để anh em chém tiếp ợ  :Big Grin:  em chỉ khoai những máy làm bằng bê tông thôi.

----------

Gamo, minhtriet

----------


## nhatson

típ tục con ghiền eboxy CNC của cụ ocutit

----------

CKD, Gamo, hungdn

----------


## occutit

Mấy cái bích nhôm hơi uổng tí.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## emptyhb

> Mấy cái bích nhôm hơi uổng tí.


Cái này là sản phẩm của cụ à?

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái đó ở bển tây, bên ta cũng đang âm mưu làm như thế  :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## terminaterx300

đã đúc epoxy rồi thì chơi hẳn sắt tấm làm điểm tựa, ngon vô cùng

----------


## Gamo

Đúc epoxy thì quy trình làm sao ta? Bình thường khi đổ khuôn epoxy, lúc khô epoxy bị ngót lại => sai bét hết?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đúc epoxy thì quy trình làm sao ta? Bình thường khi đổ khuôn epoxy, lúc khô epoxy bị ngót lại => sai bét hết?


Epoxy có loại khi đông cứng nó nở ra đó bác

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Đúc epoxy thì quy trình làm sao ta? Bình thường khi đổ khuôn epoxy, lúc khô epoxy bị ngót lại => sai bét hết?


em thấy người ta cho vào co 10% epoxy,nên keo có giản nở 1% thì em nghĩ nó ko ảnh hường nhiều
cụ ga đổ nó ngót nhưng chắc là đổ keo ko đúng ko ah?

----------


## occutit

Đổ từ 12% tới 16% epoxy tuỳ phong cách. Mà em thấy cũng hơi rườm rà. Với sau khi đổ xong còn gia công lại. Về chống rung thì nó ngon hơn sắt rồi nên có vẻ như dùng spindle tốc độ cao cao để khắc hoặc ăn mỏng thì chơi epoxy hợp lý lắm.  Mỗi tội còn ngại Epoxy ở VN xuất xứ từ China, chưa biết loại nào có thương hiệu để an tâm dùng.

----------

